# Open Salon Exhibition: bring your photograph, or have us print it for you



## Viewfinder Gallery (Dec 30, 2008)

*Open Salon: bring your photograph, or have us print it for you*

We are really looking forward to seeing your photograph - but hurry, this is the final week! 


We've introduced a new option for those who can't bring their work in person - you can *email it to us*, and we'll arrange for it to be printed. Please see the 'upcoming' section of What's On (Viewfinder Gallery - Contemporary Photography Gallery in Greenwich, South East London) for further details and to pay the entry fee and printing charge.

If you're bringing your print in, please make sure it is ready to hang, with any hanging materials required included; that your *name and contact details* are *secured to the back of the frame*; and that you bring the *£10 handling fee* (either in cash, or cheques made payable to Viewfinder Photography Gallery).

---
Viewfinder Photography Gallery, Linear House, Peyton Place, London SE10 8RS

020 8858 8351, ext. 2

http://www.viewfinder.org.uk 

Viewfinder Photography Gallery | Facebook

"Viewfinder Gallery in Greenwich does a sterling job of giving exposure to new photographic voices" 24 Hour Museum

Finalist in Best use of Science or Technology, Thames Gateway Business Awards 08

Finalist in Sustainable Business of the Year, Thames Gateway Business Awards 08

Finalist in Diversity in Business, Thames Gateway Business Awards 08

Finalist in Environmental Business of the Year, Archant London Environmental Awards 2008


----------

